# Trunk Question



## Sentra5646 (Jan 2, 2004)

I just recently put rear deck speakers in, there is a bar that runs across the trunk that hits the speakers though. It has 2 small bars that just run across, i was wondering what they do and can i just remove them, because i also might put bigger speakers in the back and the ones i have already hit. Thanks for the help. If somone has coverd this then sorry, i didnt know what to search for. Thanks.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Those hold your trunk open when its in the open position. Yes you can remove them, but your trunk won't stay open.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're torsion bars that act as springs to keep the trunk open, as mentioned above. Yes, they can be removed, but it's not likely the trunk will keep itself open unless you install a pneumatic lifter.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

those little torsion bars are a mutha-f'n pita to put back in!


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

I put in 300 watt kenwood 6x9's into my rear deck :thumbup: 
I had to cut away a good amount of metal and trim the rear deck. It was a PITA and it took me all of 4 hours to do but I am very pleased with the results. Now, the speakers have big heavy magnets so all I do was cut a 2x4 the length inbetween the two speakers and pulled the trunk rods don, and wedged the wood inbetween the trunk torsion rods and the metal roof of the inside of the trunk. This way I can still open my truck like normal, the rods dont hit the speakers, adn you cant see the wood anyways! Also I have two xtant subs in the trunk so everything fits no problem.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

When I put 6x9's in my wife 96 deck I elevated the speaker with MDF and used black permatex as a rubber gasket. You can drill the new mounting holes in the metal and wood. Just use the speakers covers going through the deck cover.


----------



## SentraFourplay (May 11, 2004)

but,, if you want a clean look, and flush mounting speakers refer to my post. Although I don't know what the differences in design are between the 96 and 94.


----------



## saga_child (Apr 13, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has put pneumatic lifters on a 200sx and if so could the post some pics, instructions, lengths, and anything else that would be helpful, thanks


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

6 x 9's in my 93 XE fit flush (cutting away the rear deck) and still cleared those bars


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

SentraFourplay said:


> I put in 300 watt kenwood 6x9's into my rear deck :thumbup:
> I had to cut away a good amount of metal and trim the rear deck. It was a PITA and it took me all of 4 hours to do but I am very pleased with the results. Now, the speakers have big heavy magnets so all I do was cut a 2x4 the length inbetween the two speakers and pulled the trunk rods don, and wedged the wood inbetween the trunk torsion rods and the metal roof of the inside of the trunk. This way I can still open my truck like normal, the rods dont hit the speakers, adn you cant see the wood anyways! Also I have two xtant subs in the trunk so everything fits no problem.


man when you have either a custom housing or even truckboxs enclosing them 6x9's it makes a world of difference, could you take some pics? I'd like to go from 6.5 to 6x9's :showpics:


----------



## tunedser031 (Jun 23, 2004)

saga_child said:


> i was wondering if anyone has put pneumatic lifters on a 200sx and if so could the post some pics, instructions, lengths, and anything else that would be helpful, thanks


What about on a classic?


----------

